# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Tagged Great White gets eaten off the coast of Australia   But by what???

## libertyjam

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f9f_1401839255

I'm going with Carcharocles Megalodon http://www.elasmo-research.org/educa...tion/g_meg.htm

----------


## donnay

Hmm...that is interesting.  But I wonder if it could be an area where underwater volcano activity is?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Hmm...that is interesting.  But I wonder if it could be an area where underwater volcano activity is?


The tag recorded 78 degrees for 8 days at depths of 0 to 330 feet.  A pretty constant temp at various depths.

----------


## donnay

> The tag recorded 78 degrees for 8 days at depths of 0 to 330 feet.  A pretty constant temp at various depths.


True...very weird.  Maybe a killer whale or another great white?

----------


## libertyjam

Of course it could have been just a much larger Great White:

Different story, different shark, Australia
Great White nearly bit in half by an even BIGGER monster: Swimmers stay out of the water after warning over giant 20ft shark
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...R-monster.html


In other news looks at this ugly ass monster caught off the La. coast.  297lb Grouper, 5th largest ever caught there: 
http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.s...per_group.html

----------


## francisco

Orca or another Great White

----------


## Ronin Truth

Or a Greater White?  Maybe it just died and got scavenged.

----------


## MelissaWV

1. Tag fell off, eaten by something else once it did.
2. Tag fell off, shark ate it.
3. Tag stayed on, another animal took a hunk out of "Shark Alpha" that included the tag (btw isn't this kind of asking for it? does the tag attract predator interest by being shiny or giving off a signal?)
4. Tag stayed on, "Shark Alpha" was eaten by another great white.

It would help if one knew the kinds of animals that have that range of internal temperature who would take an entire week to "pass" the tag.

----------


## green73

> Orca or another Great White


Orca's body temp is about 98 degrees. 

I would think it would have to be a warm-blooded animal with the constant temp...but 78 degrees? What has that?

----------


## jkr

Megalodon

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## ClydeCoulter

> 


ROFLMAO!

----------


## Henry Rogue

The Orca pod off the cost of California kills Great whites. The orcas roll the sharks, sharks go comatose when they are on their backs. IIRC the one documented kill, the orca ate the great white's liver.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Orca pod off the cost of California kills Great whites. The orcas roll the sharks, sharks go comatose when they are on their backs. IIRC the one documented kill, the orca ate the great white's liver.


With fava beans, and a nice Chianti...

----------


## green73

> The Orca pod off the cost of California kills Great whites. The orcas roll the sharks, sharks go comatose when they are on their backs. IIRC the one documented kill, the orca ate the great white's liver.


Can't be an orca. The temp of 78 degrees is too low.




> With fava beans, and a nice Chianti...

----------


## CPUd

orca vs great white:
http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazine...wn-at-Sea.aspx

----------


## Zippyjuan

Another shark perhaps?  Water was about 46 degrees and the temperature on the device suddenly went to 78. Great White sharks are not completely cold blooded like some other sharks- they can keep their internal temparature like in their stomach up to 25 degrees warmer than the surrounding water.  That would fit the numbers pretty close. Maybe went down to mate and another shark bit her in the process? 




> Research has shown that the species reaches sexual maturity at age 15, and that males have a modified pelvic fin called a clasper to impregnate females (internally). Based on observations of other shark species, researchers believe male white sharks *must first bite their mates near their heads or pectoral fins*, giving them enough leverage to insert their claspers.


http://www.livescience.com/28784-ani...te-sharks.html

which is roughly where the tag was placed.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Shaknado

----------


## Henry Rogue

> orca vs great white:
> http://www.nwf.org/News-and-Magazine...wn-at-Sea.aspx


 I can't stop laughing.  That was perfect after Brian and Greens post.

----------


## green73

> Another shark perhaps?  Water was about 46 degrees and the temperature on the device suddenly went to 78. Great White sharks are not completely cold blooded like some other sharks- they can keep their internal temparature like in their stomach up to 25 degrees warmer than the surrounding water.  That would fit the numbers pretty close. Maybe went down to mate and another shark bit her in the process? 
> 
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/28784-ani...te-sharks.html
> 
> which is roughly where the tag was placed.


Doesn't explain a constant temp which great whites don't maintain...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Internally like in their stomach they can. http://www.sharkproject.org/haiothek...te=anatomie_12




> *THERMOREGULATION (RETE MIRABILE)*
> 
> Most bony fish (except for tuna) and most sharks are ectothermic. This means that these animals are unable to control their own body temperature through their metabolism, but that their body temperature is controlled by the surrounding water temperature. *Exceptions among the sharks are* the mackerel sharks (lamnidae, inducing *the great white shark* and the maco shark) and probably the common thresher (alopidae). They *are endothermic, which means that they can regulate their own body temperature.*

----------


## green73

None of that points to a constant temperature.

----------


## Zippyjuan

The ability to regulating ones own body temperature doesn't point to a possible constant temperature? Humans regulate their own temperature and stay pretty constant unless they are ill or dead.

----------


## green73

> The ability to regulating ones own body temperature doesn't point to a possible constant temperature? Humans regulate their own temperature and stay pretty constant unless they are ill or dead.


Sharks body temps are relative to the water temps which fluctuate by depth. Their internal temp may be warmer then the surrounding temp but it doesn't stay constant.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.sharksavers.org/en/educat...gy/endothermy/




> The media often refers to sharks as “cold-blooded.” While it is an inaccurate description of their personality, it is a proper description of their biology.  Most sharks, like nearly all fish, are cold-blooded: in other words, the temperature of their blood is the same as the surrounding, or ambient, water temperature. This is very different from mammals, including humans, who maintain an internal temperature that is higher than their environment.
> 
> But all sharks are not created equal.
> 
> A small group of sharks called the Laminids have evolved the ability to maintain their body temperature a few degrees higher than their environment.
> *The Laminids include the infamous great white shark,* mako, salmon, and porbeagle sharks. Pelagic tunas and billfish, like swordfish and marlin, are well known for this physical capability (Weng and Block 2004), and research has shown that even some species of thresher shark can do so as well (Bernal et al. 2005).
> 
> The *ability to maintain a higher body temperature* makes Lamnids *not cold-blooded*, but instead endothermic. The word “endothermy” means “heat within.” It refers to their *ability to generate their own heat* instead of relying on a heat source like their ectothermic relatives.


In the video the water temperature was constant at 46 degrees fahrenheit even as it descended nearly 2000 feet down until the moment it shot up to 78 (see about 1:30 in though the numbers are shown starting 1:49).

From your post above:



> Sharks body temps are relative to the water temps


That with the reported constant water temperature certainly makes it a possible scenario that it was another shark.

----------


## green73

OMF gawd zipper, you are clueless.

----------


## CPUd

It could have been another shark.  Orca temps are closer to human internal temps, and orcas don't usually dive that deep.  Whales would be smart enough to pull prey down fast and deep enough to stun it with the pressure, but orcas have been known to flip the shark over to mess it up.  Orcas in captivity have grabbed humans by the limbs and pulled them down.  For sure, orcas do not like great whites, maybe because they compete for the same food sources.


But we still don't know a whole hell of a lot about what happens in the ocean, especially in the deep water.

----------


## Occam's Banana

_Gojira!!!_

----------


## eduardo89

I like how there are so many marine biologists an this forum.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> I like how there are so many marine biologists an this forum.


You must be the marine biologist,  since we are all you, speaking to yourself.

----------


## eduardo89

> You must be the marine biologist,  since we are all you, speaking to yourself.


I'd rep you, but repping yourself is considered an abuse of the rep system.

----------


## oldietech

> 



bwhahahahhaaa

----------


## Danke

Shouldn't have freed Willy.

----------


## eduardo89

> Shouldn't have freed Willy.


Willy (real name Keiko) died in 2003 after they freed him.

----------


## oyarde

Say there were a couple of Megalodons out there , a Megalodon  would not be that warm would it ?

----------


## dannno



----------


## Barrex



----------


## eduardo89

> 


Exactly who I was thinking of when I made the comment. +rep

----------


## oyarde

> I like how there are so many marine biologists an this forum.


I only know a couple and they are fairly specialized , do not think they do much shark research .

----------


## Danke

> Willy (real name Keiko) died in 2003 after they freed him.


Ya, that's the official story.  And Osama died in 2011...

----------

